#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Problem Aspen Plus

## munamax

Hi all.


I've installed Aspen plus complete with Aspen Batch Modeler. I created l-i-c-ences with licgen and browsed them when asked. I also copied the file STRGXI2.dll in the folder in C:/Program/CommonFiles/Hyprotech/Shared. I loaded the l-i-c-enses with the SLM license profiler V7.3.  All programs run except Aspen Batch Modeler. When I try to run it an advise says "Unable to acquire AspenBatchSep license". Does anyone have a solution? Thanks to allSee More: Problem Aspen Plus

----------

